# Just read this advert on gumtree



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Cat still need Home!!! 
Manchester 

My neighbors moved out 10 day ago and they left the cat in front of the house!!! How cruel is that!. The cat is cut, friendly, healthy and very calm since 10 days waiting for his owners to come back . I don't think they will. I can't take him home (no pets policy) but if any good person would like to take care of him I am sure he will give you his love and devotion in return.
The cat is an adult so I don't think he will need much expenses for vet. He looks similar to the one on the picture except he is even more cut .
Please send me and e-mail and we will arrange the pick-up. 

Ad reference - 1002012910

I wish i could help but with 4 cats and 4 kittens my house is full 

What kind of person would do this!!


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Sadly that's not the worst of it 
There is a Facebook group called 'GetGumtreeAnimalFree' which will show you the extent of how shocking things are on this unregulated site  
They've started a petition too.
3 months ago there was an ad for a pregnant cat for free in north london.
As i work at a shelter i knew i could try and get her from the seller into rescue. When we arrived at the address it was a very run down area. A foreign lady answered the door, went to find the cat and brought her downstairs holding her by the front legs ...all you could see was a huuuge bulge. She was 8 weeks pregnant as she delivered 6 kittens the following week!!! She slammed the door behind us with not even a thank you, but not before we noticed a small kitten in the background. We tried to knock at the door to offer neutering advice etc. but she would not answer. I'm guessing if a female that kitten would be pregnant in no time :mad2:
Mum cat has been aged at 2-3 years of age and during her spay the vet commented that by the looks of her uterus she's had at leat 3-4 litters 
You wonder where these kittens and mum cat would have ended up 
But sadly all these abandoned, pregnant, underaged and elderly animals are all too common on these free ad sites...you wish you could help them all


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi i wasnt really commenting on gumtree more how the owners could have left the cat.

I agree with you though the number of concerning ads is high though on that site however i used the free ad site to advertise my kittens because if done properly you can get the perfect new home which is what i managed to do however that would be because of me making it clear not just anyone would have them


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

ESAB, Ive never been on Gumtree. Can you get this persons phone number for me? thanks


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

hi i will pm you the link as there is no phone number given so you will have to reply via the add


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have sent a message so hope they reply soon. Will pick him up and bring him home until I can get hold of CP.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ESAB said:


> Cat still need Home!!!
> Manchester
> 
> My neighbors moved out 10 day ago and they left the cat in front of the house!!! How cruel is that!. The cat is cut, friendly, healthy and very calm since 10 days waiting for his owners to come back . I don't think they will. I can't take him home (no pets policy) but if any good person would like to take care of him I am sure he will give you his love and devotion in return.
> ...


Gumtree is full of the sort of people who would do that. At least someone is 
trying to help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor cat, i hope he/she finds a wonderful home soon.
well done Ang2, hope you can get him/her, if you need any help let me know. x


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Have sent a message so hope they reply soon. Will pick him up and bring him home until I can get hold of CP.


Brilliant, fingers crossed they get back to you:thumbup:


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Gumtree is full of the sort of people who would do that. At least someone is
> trying to help.


Definately, let hope there is a good ending for this cat


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

No reply yet! 

Just heartbreaking to think this poor cat has been sat outide the house waiting for them to come home. How can people be so god damn cruel? I hope someone has been feeding him. 10 days is such a long time. Poor little mite.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

I havent received a reply either, i emailed her at the same time as my initial post, asking if he/she was being fed and i also urged her not to report the cat to the RSPCA.

I cant imagine doing anything so awful and would like to get my hands on the people that did this!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ang2 and ESAB, thank you both for trying to help this little cat.
As for the Gumtree debate....I am torn on this one. I was made aware of the campaign to ban animal advertising on that site when the founder of the cat rescue I help at handed me a leaflet.
The problem is that while on one hand these sites can be blamed for promoting some of the irresponsible BYB which we all condemn.. then again they can serve as a very useful portal for _genuine_ rehoming. After all, the rescue centres are overflowing and have to turn away dozens of cats a week, also many people will not qualify to take cats from rescues because they work or want an indoor cat.
I am not saying it is fantastic that there are no controls over rehoming via this site and I am sure that someone will mention the dangers of 'free to a good home' cats being used for dog baiting etc. However I do believe that there are many happy and successful rehomes carried out through Gumtree and other similar sites....including my own two white devils.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, Monika who placed the ad on Gumtree replied giving her postcode but nothing else - no street or house number. I sent her another message but hours went by so I just tapped the postcode into my satnav and hoped for the best! Satnav took me to a little housing estate in Salford. When I got out of the car I was immediately greeted by a little fluffy black cat that ran accross the road to me, very vocal and rubbing round my feet. This cat followed me to every door that I knocked looking for Monika. I couldnt take him as wasnt sure it was him! 

What a place it was. I didnt knock on one single door that was opened by anyone English that could understand me, and as soon as they saw the cat in tow, they slammed the door, asking me to get the cat away as they didnt like cats. Two women I approached to ask in the street, ran away screaming because the cat went up to them.

Anyway after knocking on at least 50 doors, I found Monika, and guess what - it WAS him!! Suffice to say, he is now tucked up in my spare room with a big bowl of food.

As I already have 8 cats and 2 dogs, I really need to find a home for this beautiful, super affectionate and talkative cat. I will try and post pics later or tomorrow.

Fingers crossed, we can find him the home he deserves :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I do like a person of action! Well done.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well done for eventually finding the owner, would have been so much easier if they had given you a house number.
you have the patience of a saint.
hopefully being this friendly the cat will find a worthy loving home soon.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Well done you. That's fantastic news. Hope kitty can find a new and amazing home soon xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Ang2 :thumbup: for taking in this cat.

I hope he finds a loving and caring forever home really soon.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done you angel..xxx


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

I think he might have been waiting for you Ang2 and not his previous owners


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Poor cat, how could anyone do this to such a friendly creature? 

Well done for taking him in.

Liz


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

fantastic news, i am so pleased you could get him, looking forward to seeing pics xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a quick update. 

This little man is shut in the guest bedroom as mine are hissing and spitting at him. He is DESPERATE to be loved and cuddled. He is absolutely beautiful and soooo friendly and loveable. Cant understand how any could do this to him. Trip to vets tomorrow for Advocate and a quick check, but he looks healthy. He is a ball of black fluff and huge green eyes. Stunning cat!

Will post in rescue section soon, to try and find him a home, bless him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Been weeping since page 2. If I could, I'd send you money. HUGE relief felt, as soon as you wrote HE. No pregs, no kits anywhere.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You absolute bl**dy angel you!


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello,

Is there any update on what happened with this cat?

Thank you.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

ceawood said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any update on what happened with this cat?
> 
> Thank you.


he is currently with Ang2


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Ang2, is there anything I can do to help? What you have done is amazing. I love the people here!

Ceri


----------

